# Heimdall for SGS II?



## apicia

Is their a Heimdall One-Click for the SGS II yet? I never worried about bricking my Vibrant, EVER. Why? I would use Heimdall 1.3.1 to restore my phone to 2.1 stock. It NEVER failed me.

I have read the only way to get back to stock currently on the SGS II is to Odin the ROM, Recovery, and Kernel. It would be great if the Heimdall One-Click could be built for the SGS II.

Any thoughts?


----------



## razorloves

Thread moved. Please use developers section for releases only. Thanks


----------



## CBowley603

It works the same as Odin. Anything that can be done in Odin can be done in Heimdall.


----------



## jasnn

I don't know which Samsung Galaxy S II model the OP is referring to, but the only good repository of Heimdall One Click files that I could find, is at the Team Komin website here. The first post in this thread referenced that site. BTW, it seems like such a good idea to have a platform independent, one click method for returning any phone to a stock setup. It's just a shame that there's not more effort behind it. It would be much easier than using Odin. I just can't find a Once Click file for my SGH-T989.

However at this point, I would simply settle for a Heimdall Firmware package for rooting it. For example, the galaxys2root.com website has a howto for using Heimdall to root, the AT&T Galaxy S II (SGH-i777). The webpage howto includes the steps for installing Heimdall, and a Heimdall Firmware package, archived together in the GalaxyS2ATTRootZedomaxMacLinux.zip file downloadable from the webpage. I don't know if the zImage file included in the GalaxyS2ATTRootZedomaxMacLinux.zip archive, is the same Heimdall Firmware package I could use to root the SGH-T989. I've examined the file with a hex editor, but can't tell what's in it. Also, since it's possible to brick a phone by flashing the wrong thing to it, I've instead tried to ask if anyone already has an appropriate Heimdall Firmware package for accomplishing this.

If anyone knows of an appropriate Heimdall Firmware package for rooting the SGH-T989, or an easy method to create such a Firmware package, please feel free to post the information.

Thanks again..


----------



## jasnn

In case anyone searching finds this thread. I found out that while it would be nice to have a Heimdall Firmware Package for my SGH-T989 as I indicated in my prior post, it appears that Heimdall also needs to be updated in order to communicate correctly with the phone first. Hopefully something that can be addressed in a post 1.3.1 version.

Thanks..


----------

